

What’s Wrong with the Internet and How We Can Fix It: John Day Interview - interweb
http://loriemerson.net/2015/07/23/whats-wrong-with-the-internet-and-how-we-can-fix-it-interview-with-internet-pioneer-john-day/

======
4a0uuslhqsrf
Day seems to be complaining that the networks aren't centralized _enough_ with
less-than perfectly hierarchical addresses (for efficiency of routing) and
without lower level QoS levers. Neither of these things are good IMHO, but he
certainly seems to think so.

------
daveloyall
> _Engineers working on TCP decided that a 3-way exchange of messages (3-way
> handshake) could be used at the beginning of a connection. This is what is
> currently taught in all of the textbooks. However, in 1978 Richard Watson
> made a startling discovery: the message exchange was not what achieved the
> synchronization. It was explicitly bounding three timers. The messages are
> basically irrelevant to the problem._

This: [https://www.rfc-editor.org/ien/ien193.pdf](https://www.rfc-
editor.org/ien/ien193.pdf)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
> I wish I had a dollar for every time someone has said (in effect), “gosh,
> you can’t replace the whole Internet.” There must be something in the water
> these days. They told us that we would never replace the phone company, but
> it didn’t stop us and we did.

Well, lets get started then.

Edit: Although, I still admire human ability to adapt to a familiar kludge. It
would be fun to see how long we can survive with this broken internet.

~~~
justizin
> Well, lets get started then.

Have you adopted IPv6, yet? ;)

Clearly, we wouldn't rebuild an IPv4 internet.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
He said IPv6 solves a non-issue. I'm not sure I get it though.

